# White bird NPA 10 06 FH 555



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Bird found in Webster NY (south shore of Lake Ontario). Reported to NPA but they are "closed" until 7/6. Bird is being housed in empty loft (until our just hatched birds are here). Bird condition is excellent but bird is light (flights intact, throat pink, stools firm, eating, drinking, tolerating strangers but reasonable avoidance). Current feed is what I have from the local feed store (basic WC-12). 

Beautiful bird. 

If this is your bird send me a PM.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

I think this site might help you find this bird its way home as only rhe NPA can direct you to whole this band was sold to  http://www.npausa.com/found_pigeon.htm


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Yep. Went there first. Sent them an email, and they are "closed" until 7/6. Which means about the time they read my email I will be sitting on a beach unable to read their reply. My personal take on it is that I would want _my_ bird back so I will try to get this one back home.

That said I am not sure I like the NPA line about "feed and water for 24/48 hours then let the bird go". This particular bird has been hanging around a residence for 5 days (so i was told after posting here). Given that fact, this bird as been in the wild for at least 6 days and what I originally thought was a small youngster is really an emaciated old bird (NPA band has it as an '06 if I am reading the band right). I figure that this bird needs a good week of TLC before it can really home over any distance. 

Which bring me back to this post. Worst case is that this bird gets a fast truck ride home. Best case, I get a beautiful white for a week or two while we bulk it up for a flight home.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

Jaysen said:


> Yep. Went there first. Sent them an email, and they are "closed" until 7/6. Which means about the time they read my email I will be sitting on a beach unable to read their reply. My personal take on it is that I would want _my_ bird back so I will try to get this one back home.
> 
> That said I am not sure I like the NPA line about "feed and water for 24/48 hours then let the bird go". This particular bird has been hanging around a residence for 5 days (so i was told after posting here). Given that fact, this bird as been in the wild for at least 6 days and what I originally thought was a small youngster is really an emaciated old bird (NPA band has it as an '06 if I am reading the band right). I figure that this bird needs a good week of TLC before it can really home over any distance.
> 
> Which bring me back to this post. Worst case is that this bird gets a fast truck ride home. Best case, I get a beautiful white for a week or two while we bulk it up for a flight home.


you can try foys as they might have sold them this band but you wont really know until you contact them.. it is nice of you to take care of it as Im guessing there is no way this bird is flying home if you just try and releash it after feeding it for short period of time lol here is the foys contact info if you wanted to give it a try http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/contact.html


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Please don't let this bird go .. It's kinda confusing at times to decipher the NPA bands .. I'm guessing this bird is a 2006 hatch and is wearing a size 10 band .. size 10 would mean a pretty large breed of pigeon and/or one with feathered legs/feet. Can you post a picture of the bird?

Edit: The other way of reading the band would be a 2010 hatch wearing a size 6 band .. I'm pretty sure there are no leading zeroes on NPA bands for the sizes .. ie .. the sizes are 6, 7, 8, 9, 10 etc. so still think this is a large breed pigeon with 2006 hatch date.

Terry


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

I agree the the band seems to indicate a size 10 for an '06.

As to letting the bird go: It is clearly a homer that has been used for planned release. If I can't find the owner I will have to make a very tough choice. I find prisoners a bit of an moral dilemma, hence my loft being empty. I don't want to force a bird to stay against its very nature. Once it get some meat on its bones I am sure it will home. Especially given its age. It's a shame the NPA seems to be a one person show. Release birds really should be registered with the AU or IF so birds don't have to wait 3 weeks to get home.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jaysen said:


> I agree the the band seems to indicate a size 10 for an '06.
> 
> As to letting the bird go: It is clearly a homer that has been used for planned release. If I can't find the owner I will have to make a very tough choice. I find prisoners a bit of an moral dilemma, hence my loft being empty. I don't want to force a bird to stay against its very nature. Once it get some meat on its bones I am sure it will home. Especially given its age. It's a shame the NPA seems to be a one person show. Release birds really should be registered with the AU or IF so birds don't have to wait 3 weeks to get home.


or better yet, the releasers need to put a snap on with their phone # on it.. That is what I have for my birds. just wait it out untill you can get a reply from the NPA. have fun at the beach! it is kind of you to take care of this bird.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Well, I _would_ like to do white releases. My son wants to race. The intention is to get the racing going for him, then get a few whites for pets. Then, if all goes well, we can look at building a commercial release flock. The absolute worst thing that could happen from all this is that I get a white bird first!

I can not find a single negative thing from helping this bird. We are getting a very slow start with establishing a bird management schedule (feed, water, etc). We are getting to practice bird handling with a very low number of birds, hard to get lower than 1. Since ****** (what we are calling old 555) has been in our loft then neighbors suddenly "get it"; nothing like a lawn chair, a pretty bird and some cooing. The only problems will be sending him home or making him a prisoner. Neither of which is really "bad".

We'll see how it all plays out.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Whites can/do race and do a good as other color Homers.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

We thought about racing whites. Problem is that with no real experience with pigeons we figured that starting with local reputable birds would lets us build knowledge which we could apply to our white flock later. Our local club is primarily vanloon and jansenn so these are the birds we are familiar with. 

That said, this white is a thing of beauty. Where the standard bars and check remind us of vets and vipers (speed and fun) this white is a like a jag or aston martin or Rolls-Royce. Almost too beautiful to take out to the course. Granted this is the only white we have seen this up close and personal this long, but … I could get used to this. 

As much as I hate myself for this I almost hope I can't find the owner.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jaysen said:


> We thought about racing whites. Problem is that with no real experience with pigeons we figured that starting with local reputable birds would lets us build knowledge which we could apply to our white flock later. Our local club is primarily vanloon and jansenn so these are the birds we are familiar with.
> 
> That said, this white is a thing of beauty. Where the standard bars and check remind us of vets and vipers (speed and fun) this white is a like a jag or aston martin or Rolls-Royce. Almost too beautiful to take out to the course. Granted this is the only white we have seen this up close and personal this long, but … I could get used to this.
> 
> As much as I hate myself for this I almost hope I can't find the owner.



I predict your going to be a real good pigeon keeper.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Jaysen said:


> Release birds really should be registered with the AU or IF so birds don't have to wait 3 weeks to get home.


Nice thought but also not reality .. I did years on 911 Pigeon Alert and the AU and IF folks aren't really any better than the NPA folks or the NBRC folks .. if it's inconvenient, the bird won't be retrieved by the owner and the finder is stuck with trying to do the right thing by the bird. 

The whole deal sucks .. if you have banded birds and one of yours is found then, YOU ARE RESPONSIBLE FOR THAT BIRD AND FOR GETTING IT BACK HOME.

Terry


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

All's well that ends well. 555 (aka ******) is back home. Not only did we learn quite a bit before our birds arrived, but I now have an option for some squeakers from a beautiful flock of whites. Since my son's birds are here now (and we got more than we anticipated) the whites will be coming one our "real" loft is ready (the upper half of our 30x50 barn). Our jail (prisoner loft) is pretty small (8x8 with on 4x8 for cock, 4x4 for hen perch, 4x4 for storage) so we want to keep as few prisoners as possible. So the whites need to wait just a bit longer.


----------

